# I am going to Retrain My mini to drive. Any tips?



## Prayingcowgirl (Oct 4, 2010)

When i bought my miniature horse, He was trained to drive. Last summer, He altogether stoped behaving. This spring and summer i want to re-train him so i can drive him again. I think it might be a good idea to just start from the begining and pretend that he doesn't know anything. Any tips or ideas?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Prayingcowgirl said:


> When i bought my miniature horse, He was trained to drive. Last summer, He altogether stoped behaving. This spring and summer i want to re-train him so i can drive him again. I think it might be a good idea to just start from the begining and pretend that he doesn't know anything. Any tips or ideas?


what does stop behaving consist of?


----------



## Prayingcowgirl (Oct 4, 2010)

He just all together is not Acting like he knows anything. I will be telling him to go and he will back up. When i fanally MAKE him go around the block, I turn him around and he Canters all the way home, I try to make him stop but it's really hard. When a horse is just running unstoppable and even when running home, i know it's dangorus. thanks for posting


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Do you think he may be a bit barn or buddy sour?
Kind of sounds like he's throwing a bit of a fit when you are leaving, and then rushing to get back...
Did you get your second mini before this one started mis-behaving or after?

You sound like you are on the right track, either way.
Start ground work basics, and lunging, lots and lots of ground driving, especially *away* from the other mini.
Always make doing the right thing easy and the wrong thing hard work.
Get him in good condition, behaving nicely, and use to being away from his buddy.
That should solve the issue.

Oh, and certainly make sure it is not a tack, bit, or health issue as well!


----------



## Prayingcowgirl (Oct 4, 2010)

Well we bought them both at the same time. But they really didn't like each other all the much before the trailer ride. Yes i would say he doesn't do well with out his buddy. But when i practise his leading manners he does better without my other mini around. He doesn't know how to lung, but i think i oculd teach him.


----------

